# Job vacancy at TheGTRShop



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Due to our recent expansion we are seeking somebody who lives, eats and sleeps for modified, high performance, turbocharged, fuel-injected JDM cars.

Initially you must be able to work on an 'as required' basis and really work your [email protected] off.

We do NOT require a person just capable of removing parts from boxes and bolting them on prettily. 

We absolutely need somebody who is very hands on and can demonstrate electrical and mechanical fault-finding skills with ease. 

Also, carry out repair work to MOT standards, service and repair any JDM vehicle and have the ability to work without constant supervision.

You need to be extremly flexible within our business, answering phones, getting the chips, stripping complete cars without damaging every part as you remove them.

The hours may be long sometimes.

Driving licence is not essential to this role.

What we offer is:

A rare chance to work within the JDM performance industry 
and trips to shows and events both in the UK and Abroad.


If you can strip and rebuild an engine in your sleep then please call us on 07807129126.


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

would need to sell up and move mate ? any space in the yard for a motor home ( on site mechanic lol ) working for myself now , seems to be going ok


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Plenty of work here for the right person.


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

and you want all this and pay peanuts i bet ,,,,


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i'd change the wording MOT standards are pi$$ poor !


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats the pay like? and what area would you have to move to?


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

Andy W said:


> i'd change the wording MOT standards are pi$$ poor !



harsh lol ? oh just got it lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If only i lived up t'north!

bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you not taking any apprentices?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

pay scale?


----------

